# Weekly Raid Schmarotzer



## Tamirbankatu (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich fürchte zwar, dass Leute die hier im Forum mitlesen eh kaum zur Zielgruppe meiner Kritik zählen - aber ich muss mich auch etwas aus... naja sagen wir der Höflichkeit halber ..winen.

Gestern war bei uns der Flammenleviathan Raid-Weekly... ich schließe mich einer random im /2 gebildeten 25er-Gruppe an... Ports klappen - alles sieht soweit gut aus.

Eigentlich geb ich nicht viel auf GS - aber in der Inze fallen schnell ein paar Fahrzeuge auf, die deutlich weniger HP haben als Andere... wir wollen noch etwas durchtauschen, um die besser equipten als Fahrer zu haben - aber nur einer der angesprochenen reagiert überhaupt... der springt dann mit nahezu komplett blauen Equip aus dem Fahrzeug - aha... daher die wenigen HP.
Naja - einen kann man schon mitziehen - Levi ist ja "Freeloot"... aber für mehr Überlegungen bleibt keine Zeit, weil irgendjemand gestartet hat und die ersten Motorräder (?!?) schon pullen...
Ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt... da waren doch noch mehr 

Ich sitz auf einer Belagerungsmaschine mit mir unbekanntem Fahrer und warte auf die Mobs... aber irgendwie bringt mich mein Fahrer nur seltenst in Schussreichweite... als dann eine Spinne kammt zieht er sich sogar zurück... ich whisper "Hey - du bist sowas wie ein Tank - fahr doch mal ran" - keine Reaktion. Ich merk nur, dass er immer mal wieder die Dampframme betätigt - aber ohne Mobs in Reichweite ist das reichlich witzlos.

Da mein Fahrzeug auch kein HP-Wunder ist haben wir es ohne viel Feindkontakt und ohne Türme zu machen trotzdem geschafft auf fast 60% HP runter zu sein bis wir hinten auf Levi's Spielwiese sind... reppen?... mein Fahrer fährt nur unmotiviert hin und her... bekomme schon Angst, dass er alleine pullt... schieße aber erstmal Pyritfässer vom Himmel...
Mittlerweile fällt auch dem Raidleiter auf, dass die Hälfte der Fahrzeuge unrepariert mit gehörigen Schäden herumsteht... kaum jemand reagiert aber auf die Anweisungen im Chat.
Auch einige direkte Whisper an meinen Fahrer bleiben ungehört.

Irgendwann verliert jemand die Geduld und startet den letzten Pull... Levi kommt... und das nächste was ich war nehme ist Hardmode? Welcher Idiot hat den Hardmode aktiviert? Ne Minute später lagen wir mit Whipe 1 im Dreck.

23 Rappeln sich wieder auf... also Hardmode... wir machen die Türme... "wir" ist in dem Fall etwa die Hälfte der Fahrzeuge - der Rest tuckert mal wieder planlos durch die Gegend oder reitet auf dem eigenen Mount spazieren...

Mittlerweile haben die Erfahreneren und der Raidleiter kapiert, dass einige den Encounter nicht kennen... und versuchen schnell im Chat die wichtigsten Informationen zu geben... aber kaum jemand reagiert...
Türme weg - Pull Nr 2... ich seh grad noch im Augenwinkel, dass das vermeintliche Motorrad da Links eigentlich ein Tiger ist, der unter dem Flächenschaden umkippt... WTF... und warum fährt der gerade verfolgte Verwüster eigentlich frontal auf Levi zu? Pyrit... irgendwie verwendet das kaum jemand... einige sind offensichtlich eingeschüchtert und parken in der entferntesten Ecke - weit außerhalb der Schussreichweite... WIPE

Jetzt reicht es auch den hartgesottensten der Raid löst sich nach und nach auf... auf die letzte Frage der Raidleitung "Ehrlich - wer von euch kennt den Boss nicht?" melden sich immerhin 3 oder 4 Leute... mein planloser erster Fahrer ist noch nichtmal dabei und einige von den Blau-Equippten sind auch schon weg... vermutlich waren es deutlich mehr.


*Also wirklich an all die Raid-Schmarotzer, die sich hier auf Kosten anderer 10 Marken erschleichen wollen:*
_1) Geht nicht in Raids, für die ihr nichtmal ansatzweise equipped seit!
Die Weeklys sind in Naxx und Ulduar - ich hab selber grad nen Twink hochgespielt - durch PDC, die ICC-Inzen und das LFG-Tool ist es kein Problem sich auch als Feierabendspieler in 1-2 Wochen Ulduar taugliches Equip zu verdienen. ERST DANN macht man mit 9 oder 24 Anderen die Weekly._
_
2) Noch schlimmer - wenn ihr noch nie bei dem Boss wart - macht euch VORHER mit der Taktik vertraut!
Hier auf buffed und im restlichen Internet gibt es jede Menge Guides und Videos - die in 5min das Wichtigste erklären. Wenn ihr während der Gruppenzusammenstellung höflich fragt erklärts euch bestimmt auch nochmal jemand... aber nicht nach dem Pull dumm in der Ecke stehen bleiben und hoffen, dass die anderen die Arbeit für einen machen!
Dazu dann noch nichtmal wenigsten im Chat mitlesen... geht's noch?!?_


Also Konsequenz - so blöd ich das auch selber finde: *Nächste Woche Gearscore und Erfolgs-Check in Dala-Mitte Pflicht für die Weekly!*


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein Flame, ganz klar... das schlimme daran ist, ich versteh dich voll! Was da teilweise rumrennt, geht garnicht.


----------



## Leonyja (24. Februar 2010)

Hi

Ich habe einen Gearscore um die 2660 (laut http://wow-heroes.com/ ) und mach wenns gut läuft auch mal nen 20k-Crit.

TROTZDEM hab ich keine Ahnung von Ulduar, Maxxramas usw.... was ich damit sagen will: Gearscore und Recount (DpS) sagen NICHTS über das können und (noch wichtiger) das WISSEN eines Spielers aus.

Ich taste mich (nach ewigem Instanzenfarmen mit T9.5 / T10) ausgerüstet nun langsam an die Materie ran. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Raids soviel Spass machen :-)

Ja, auch Random! Klar gibts immer wieder die Spieler, die keine Ahnung haben. Wenn man (wie ich) am Anfang die Ansage macht, und fragt, gibts normalerweise keine Probleme. Ich wurde jedenfalls noch nie gekickt.

Ich begreife einfach nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die dieses "gezogenwerden" und "nichtstunfürfreeloot" lustig finden. Naja, muss jeder selber wissen... 


(edith sagt grad, dass ich bei Allvatar mein Profil aktualisieren muss - hab mittlerweile auf Arkan umgespecct)


----------



## Talismaniac (24. Februar 2010)

Raidleiter fragt eh für gewöhnlich nach ob jemand den boss net kennt, dann wirds eh erklärt.. wenn nicht, ist auch de raidleiter fehl am platz


----------



## x123 (24. Februar 2010)

Soviel zum Thema "Ich habe mit meinem Gearscore von <4000 mehr Ahnnung und Spielverständnis als so mancher Nap mit >5,4k, und mache sowieso mehr Schaden".

Selber Schuld, wenn man jeden Idioten nach dem Motto free for all mitnimmt.


----------



## Daryst (24. Februar 2010)

Ich mach die Weekly meist nur im 10er im 4-6 Bekannten und der rest rnd, weil man den Boss auch mit 5 leuten schaffen kann, wenn es sein muss.
Ja selbst in Naxx failen genug Leute mit 232 Itemlevel schnitt!
Da kann man Erfolge vergessen oder das beste beispiel sind neue Tanks!
Beispiel: Unser Spieler A schafft es mit seinem krieger endlich auf Stufe 80 hat von Nordend keine 5 ini´s von innen gesehen, ist aber ein fleißiger farmer und Berufe skiller.
Baut sich also Blau/Episches EQ und sieht sich Tanks in OG an.....fail Nr. 1... ICC Krieger haben aus meiner Erfahrung viel Stamina gesockelt, weil sie die anderen Werte durch ihr gutes EQ erhalten und das HP Polster wichtig ist wegen dem Debuff(sofern es den noch gibt, war schon ne weile nimmer drin).
Also sockelt unser frischer Tank A erstmal alles auf Ausdauer und zwischen drin ist mal ein gemischter Sockel, hat kp das er wahrscheinlich nicht mal crit immun ist oder sein EQ ihm die andern benötigten Werte nicht mal gibt.
Ergebniss: ich mit meinem armen Twink healer in der HC muss leute ertragen die zu schüchtern (is ja net ganz so schlimm) oder zu Stolz( das sind die idioten) sind um zu fragen, wie was funktioniert oder wo es Infos gibt, weil net jeder so selbstständig oder schlau ist und mal das internet nutzt.
Das schlimmste daran sind, das ein großteil dieser leute schon einen 80iger haben und trotzdem nichtmal gelernt haben sich vorher zu informieren oder meinen es zu wissen ohne ihr wissen auf einen einigermaßen aktullen stand zu bringen....Guide lesen dauert keine 5 min !
Zumindest ist das meine erfahrung mit rnd Leuten vom Tool, als healer. Aber diese Grp´s sind in letzter Zeit seltener geworden.

Ich hoffe ich mach micht verständlich dadurch!

MfG


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. Februar 2010)

Eine deratige Situation hab ich die letzten 3mal Weekly in Ulduar befürchtet, zu meinem Erstaunen ist sie nie aufgetreten.


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Raidleiter fragt eh für gewöhnlich nach ob jemand den boss net kennt, dann wirds eh erklärt.. wenn nicht, ist auch de raidleiter fehl am platz



naja, dann gibt's immer wieder ein paar, die ihren mund nicht aufbringen. sei's aus feigheit oder sonst was. was kann da der raidleiter dafür?
ich hab's noch nie erlebt im raid, dass jmd geflamt wurde, weil er um eine bosserklärung gebeten hat. auch wenn's nur ne kurze einweisung in seine aufgabe war. klar, manchmal kommt kurz gemoser auf, aber das unterbindet die raidleitung einfach.


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Leonyja schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will: Gearscore und Recount (DpS) sagen NICHTS über das können und (noch wichtiger) das WISSEN eines Spielers aus.



fail. Natürlich sagen die sachen was über das können aus.

Wenn der Spieler einen Gearscore von 3000 hat und 4k DPS macht, weil man, dass er gut spielt und wenn ein anderer einen Wert von 5000 hat und nur 3k DPS macht, weiß man, dass er schlecht spielt?! jedoch kann man sowas leider erst im raid sehen. Erfahrung zeigen Achievements/Bosskills.

Aber@Tpoic:
Schade, dass die Leute nicht so ehrlich sind und sagen, dass sie die Bosse nicht kennen, dafür wurde noch keiner aus einem Raid gekickt.
Wenn die Leute mal alle ehrlich wären, was erfahrung angeht und die eigene Spielleistung, könnte man sich sachen wie irgendwelche Checks sparen und Gearscore wäre auch egal.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Februar 2010)

Für eine Raid-Weekly würde ich den Erfolg beanspruchen, weil man nur für einen Boss keine Instanz macht. 

Wenn ich die noch nicht gemacht habe, nichts sage und dann nichts weiß würde der jenige bei mir rausfliegen. 

Entweder man sagt etwas, lernt aus Ansagen und versteht oder man tut nichts und ist am A....

@Gerti
GS sagt schon etwas aus. Aber erst in der Instanz. Vor der Instanz sagt es nichts aus und das is das prob. Oder willst du z.B. mitten im Raid nen Tank oder Healer austauschen? DD dürfte ja kein Prob sein wenn es am Anfang ist.


----------



## Klirk (24. Februar 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt würde mich deine Situation auch zum kochen bringen Aber...
Ich hab so das Gefühl das dies an deinem Server liegt. Bei uns auf Onyxia hab ich sowass noch nie erlebt... Die meisten die hier noch low equiped sind, sind meistens twinks und die weekly ist doch mal echt lächerlich. 
Mal ehrlich ich glaub Levi könntest du auch mit 25 lvl 1 Chars legen von daher ist das mit eq check für die weekly absolut nicht nötig solange nicht gerade lord marrowgar an der Reihe ist leg ich da keinen Wert drauf. und btw will auch mein twink die Marken abstauben obwohl der auch erst blau equiped ist. Wer für levi einen gearcheck anfordert, muss wohl nur seine eigene Unfähigkeit durch andere ausgleichen


----------



## Ukmâsmú (24. Februar 2010)

@TE

ich dachte schon das geht nur mir so mit den ganzen Deppen.

bei mir wars im 10er und zum glück hatte ich und mein Beifahrer Ahnung, wir hatten ja schon den HM ewig down gehabt, aber alle anderen waren absolute ( hier Beleidigung einfügen )  und hatten keinen Plan. Wir ham natürlcih ohne HM und ohne hochschießen, also todesgechillt gespielt. Als es dann an den Boss ging hats schon angefangen die in den Belagerungsmaschienen konnten die Düsen net unterbrechen, der andere Verwüster schoss net mit Pyrit und was kam dabei raus? WIr ham ihn gelegt, 4 von 10 Leuten waren tot, und mein verwüster hat 87% des gesamtschadens gemacht, nein der andere verwüster wurde nciht verfolgt!).

geschafft aber trotzdem traurig sowas


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> @Gerti
> GS sagt schon etwas aus. Aber erst in der Instanz. Vor der Instanz sagt es nichts aus und das is das prob. Oder willst du z.B. mitten im Raid nen Tank oder Healer austauschen? DD dürfte ja kein Prob sein wenn es am Anfang ist.



Hab ich nicht genau das geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (24. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## pooboon (24. Februar 2010)

ich mach die weekly immer mit meiner gilde und falls notwendig füllen wir mit randoms auf - ist echt besser so.. Geschätzte 80% meiner random raid-gänge waren ne kathastrophe - leute mit teilweise supertollem eq , aber nichtma naxx 1x normal gecleart haben und dementsprechend dort nur mist bauen^^ ne wenns möglich ist nen riiiiieeeesen bogen um random raids^^


----------



## Sengor (24. Februar 2010)

@TE 
das selbe passiert mir auch fast immer bei der weekly ganz besonders in pdk und icc
die meinen dann auch mit blauem equip und 1.5k dps mitkommen zu können und nerven den ganzen raid weil man wegen denen dann neue spieler suchen muss.
vor allem meinen die ja dann auch noch sich überall beschweren zu müssen wegen gemeinen verhaltens und so udn flamen mich die ganze zeit zu (raidleiter in diesem fall)


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Februar 2010)

dachte wow währe soooooooooo leicht alle laufen mit mindest ful t9 oder höher rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (24. Februar 2010)

Leonyja schrieb:


> Gearscore und Recount (DpS) sagen NICHTS über das können und (noch wichtiger) das WISSEN eines Spielers aus.




Gz, hat auch niemand behauptet dass es das tut..
Das Gerücht haben die quängelnde Kinder in die Welt gesetzt, die sich "unfairer" weise nicht einem Raid anschließen durften, weil das Equip (GS) nicht ausreichend war..


----------



## Tamirbankatu (24. Februar 2010)

Klirk schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ich glaub Levi könntest du auch mit 25 lvl 1 Chars legen von daher ist das mit eq check für die weekly absolut nicht nötig solange nicht gerade lord marrowgar an der Reihe ist leg ich da keinen Wert drauf. und btw will auch mein twink die Marken abstauben obwohl der auch erst blau equiped ist. Wer für levi einen gearcheck anfordert, muss wohl nur seine eigene Unfähigkeit durch andere ausgleichen



Wir dachten eben auch "Levi ist Freeloot" - da müssen wir kein Equip checken. Und ein paar schlechter equipte sind auch kein Problem.
Nur mussten wir gestern schmerzhaft feststellen, dass ab einer bestimmte kritischen Masse an sehr Low-Equipten, Taktik-Unwissenden und BrainAFK-Spielern selbst Levi zum Raidkiller wird.

Aber ist klar - du hast genug Skill um Schaden für 10 zu machen - das gleicht das natürlich aus.
Ich bin da wohl einfach etwas "unfähig" - ich mach nur Schaden für Zwei...


----------



## Natar (24. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> Wir dachten eben auch "Levi ist Freeloot" - da müssen wir kein Equip checken. Und ein paar schlechter equipte sind auch kein Problem.
> Nur mussten wir gestern schmerzhaft feststellen, dass ab einer bestimmte kritischen Masse an sehr Low-Equipten, Taktik-Unwissenden und BrainAFK-Spielern selbst Levi zum Raidkiller wird.
> 
> Aber ist klar - du hast genug Skill um Schaden für 10 zu machen - das gleicht das natürlich aus.
> Ich bin da wohl einfach etwas "unfähig" - ich mach nur Schaden für Zwei...



also levi ist wirklich ganz leicht

und zu deinem thema; der raidlead darf auch gerne mal was im channel schreiben, kurz fragen "he wer kennt ihn nicht", crash erklärung geben
aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt


----------



## el-boom (24. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Es ist ein Flame, ganz klar... das schlimme daran ist, ich versteh dich voll! Was da teilweise rumrennt, geht garnicht.



ohja.


----------



## sdm (24. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> fullquote


OMG gestern ging mein ca. 43 Farmrun auf Boss XYZ wegen iwelcher Trottel in die Hose. Schrecklich! Darum werden ich & meine Kumpelz Arthas nicht als 12345. Gilde weltweit legen, sondern nur noch als 12346.


Ganz ehrlich: MMOs sind halt so. Da trifft man ab & zu Leute, die keinen Plan haben, besoffen sind etc. Ist nicht schön, aber genau in diesem "Wundertütenprinzip" liegt der Reiz eines MMOs. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann spiel in Zukunft nur noch LAN-Spiele mit Leuten deines Vertrauens...


----------



## Tamirbankatu (24. Februar 2010)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich hier anmerken kann ist Friends bzw. STAMMGRUPPE FTW.
> 10 Spieler ist ja wirklich nicht so eine hohe Anforderung wie damals 40 Spieler für einen Raid zu begeistern.
> 
> Aber anscheinend geht der TE ja selber mit seinen Diversen Twinks in Random Raids.



Richtig - ich war erst mit meinem Main und Gildenkollegen/Friends unterwegs - kein Problem.
Und der Katastrophenrun war dann mein Zweitchar... deshalb total random.



Strickjacke schrieb:


> Obwohl das SNG Tool für 5er eine art Gearcheck macht, heisst das auch noch immer nicht dass die Leute dann spielen können.



..oder wollen - hatte erst gestern noch nen Random-Run mit einem viel besser ICC-equipten Hexer, der weniger DPS als der Tank machte... der war wohl nur beim Heiler auf follow. Aber er hat wenigstens keinen Misst gebaut und nicht 24 andere mit in den Wipe gezogen. Nehme an wenn es eng geworden wäre hätte der sich auch mal 10min zusammen gerissen.

Der Weekly-Raidboss ist einmal die Woche und dauert vielleicht 10min - soviel Konzentration und Engagement kann man doch wohl erwarten.
Und wenn man weiß, dass man für die Instanz nicht gerade überequiped ist dann konzentriert man sich gefälligst umso mehr und schaut sich die Taktik vorher an um das durch Skill wieder auszugleichen. Aber nicht mit Questequip nach Ulduar und dann sogar noch zu faul sein sich die Bosstaktik anzuschauen oder auf die Erklärung des Raidleiters zu hören.


Fakt ist andere wollen genauso die Marken, aber es ist eigentlich die Aufgabe des Raidleiters der die Spieler ja einlädt zu sehen ob das Equip der Spieler, aber noch wichtiger der Skill passt.

Siehst du - ich renn nicht auf Teufel komm raus den Marken hinter. Als mein TR noch frisch 80ig war hab ich mir erst vom Schmied und im AH ein bisserl was zusammengesucht... und bin dann die ersten Male mit Boss-Knowhow und Bekannten, die meinen fehlenden Schaden ausgleichen konnten nur in die Naxx-Weekly, weil ich mir Ulduar noch nicht zugetraut hab.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2010)

Wir hatten mal einen Kerl (Einen Pala) der ist ohne Fahrzeug zu Levi hingerannt. (was darauf passiert ist ist natürlich klar) ich musste echt Lachen. Aber wirklich, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt....KEEP OUT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck1337 (24. Februar 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> naja, dann gibt's immer wieder ein paar, die ihren mund nicht aufbringen. sei's aus feigheit oder sonst was. was kann da der raidleiter dafür?
> ich hab's noch nie erlebt im raid, dass jmd geflamt wurde, weil er um eine bosserklärung gebeten hat. auch wenn's nur ne kurze einweisung in seine aufgabe war. klar, manchmal kommt kurz gemoser auf, aber das unterbindet die raidleitung einfach.



Ich bin auch noch relativ neu in Wow und ich muss sagen, dass man sehr oft auch hart geflamet wird wenn nicht sogar gekickt wird mit der Begründung: "NOOOOOOOOB" vllt fragen manche deswegen auch nicht nach.


Bzw. Elitist Groupe ist nen gutes Addon um das zu prüfen bei den Leuten die man invt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamirbankatu (24. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> also levi ist wirklich ganz leicht
> 
> und zu deinem thema; der raidlead darf auch gerne mal was im channel schreiben, kurz fragen "he wer kennt ihn nicht", crash erklärung geben
> aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt



Genauso wie das Post zu Ende lesen zu viel verlangt ist?

Da steht nämlich, dass sich die Leute auf das "he wer kennt den nicht" nicht gemeldet haben... und so ziemlich alles, was im Channel geschrieben wurde einfach ignoriert wurde - sogar mehrfache direkte Whisper.
Beim zweiten Versuch wurde der Boss ja auch nochmal erklärt - aber wenn die Erklärung nicht gelesen oder ignoriert wird bringt das halt auch nichts.


----------



## simony (24. Februar 2010)

Leonyja schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe einen Gearscore um die 2660 (laut http://wow-heroes.com/ ) und *mach wenns gut läuft auch mal nen 20k-Crit.*
> 
> ...



Ist das dein Ernst? Du misst dich an einem Crit?


----------



## el-boom (24. Februar 2010)

sdm schrieb:


> OMG gestern ging mein ca. 43 Farmrun auf Boss XYZ wegen iwelcher Trottel in die Hose. Schrecklich! Darum werden ich & meine Kumpelz Arthas nicht 12345. Gilde weltweit legen, sondern nur noch 12346.
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: MMOs sind halt so. Da trifft man ab & zu Leute, die keinen Plan haben, besoffen sind etc. Ist nicht schön, aber genau in diesem "Wundertütenprinzip" liegt der Reiz eines MMOs. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann spiel in Zukunft nur noch LAN-Spiele mit Leuten deines Vertrauens...




genau so siehts aus ! der Segen der Macht hat gesprochen


----------



## Mongo3 (24. Februar 2010)

hm sowas hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt. wobei ich die weeklys auch nur im 10er mach und bei levi da immer zu 4 reingeh mit leuten aus meiner gilde. 

und zum GS: ich wüsste nicht was der gs über können aussagt. recount sagt da schon etwas über dmg aus und um zu gucken ob das equip reicht kann man auch ganz einfach auf betrachten gehn ^^


----------



## Lillyan (24. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> und zu deinem thema; der raidlead darf auch gerne mal was im channel schreiben, kurz fragen "he wer kennt ihn nicht", crash erklärung geben
> aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt


Daran liegt es selten. Ich war letzte Woche in einem random-pdk-raid. Raidleiter fragt wer die Bosse nicht kennt, keiner meldet sich... als es los geht bauen ein ganzer Haufen Leute Bockmist. Als wieder gefragt "Wer kennt den Raid nicht? Ich erkläre die Bosse gerne". Keiner meldet sich, das Spiel geh von vorn los. Entweder viele trauen sich nicht zuzugeben, dass sie es nicht kennen oder sie sind komplett lernresistent.

Auch interessant: ich habe schon 2 mal Leute gesehen, die das komplette T9-Set anhatten, aber ansonsten nur blaues und grünes Equip. Weiß jemand wie es dazu kommen kann? Handeln kann man die Marken ja eigentlich nicht und die Setteile auch nicht und ich kann man mir vorstellen, dass die Leute in geschätzt 80 Heroinis keine epischen Teile bekommen haben, die besser sind als blauer Questkram.


----------



## Shubunki (24. Februar 2010)

naja..das ist die eine Sicht der Dinge.. und ja, es gibt sie diese Schmarotzer.. auf der anderen Seite sagst Du an, das Du den boss nicht noch nicht kennst und wirst entweder instant gekickt oder von solchen absoluten Roxxor-power-24/7-Leuten zugeflamt... das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Das vielleicht jeder mal davor gestanden hat und erstmal keine Ahnung hatte, wird dabei geflissentlich zurückgehalten. Allerdings geb ich Dir recht: Man kann erstmal sein Gear auf das machbare Maximum bringen, bevor man sich an die großen Raids wagt..naja, das hat vielleicht was mit Selbsteinschätzung und Geduld zu tun.. Eigenschaften, von denen ich denke, das viele Player sie einfach nicht haben oder haben wollen.


----------



## Glomslín (24. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> Gestern war bei uns der Flammenleviathan Raid-Weekly... ich schließe mich einer random im /2 gebildeten 25er-Gruppe an... Ports klappen - alles sieht soweit gut aus.




sei froh das es "nur" levi war und nich lord ma´gar(oder wie das riesen knochen vieh in icc heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber ich weis wie du dich fühlst


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. Februar 2010)

tja kann dich gut verstehen aber wie sagt Axel F. Chef in Beverly Hills Cop 3 so schön "Ich würd noch nicht mal ne Razia in nem Kindergarten machen OHNE SWAT!!!

Daher meine Devise:

Scheißegal ob die leute t10,5 sind und 97854756545665DPS machen KEIN TS KEIN LOOT, KEIN TS =KICK!!!

So einfach ist das.


mfg


----------



## Dogarn (24. Februar 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit ist ein eingefleischter raidleiter.

Mein "beruf" bringt es mit sich, dass man hin und wieder den Boss erklären muss. Das ist halt so, daran kann man nichts ändern.

Ich frage Vor dem Pull ob wer den Boss nicht kennt. Bekomme ich keine Antwort frage ich nochmal. Bekomme ich wieder keine Antwort frage ich nochmal (ist wie Kinder erziehen). Meist bekomme ich dann eine Antwort. Sie heißt meist: Alle kennen den Boss OGOGOG!

Daran erkenne ich, wer später auf meiner Igno landet. Wer hetzt hat Nur loot im Kopf.

Dann lasse ich pullen. Nun kann es zu 2 möglichen Situationen kommen.

1. Bosskill lootverteilung, freundliches "Auf-die-Schultern-klopfen" Verabschieden Marken abholen.
2. Wipe

In Fall nummer 2 frage ich nochmal vor dem Pull nach der Verständnis des Bosses.
Normalerweise meldet sich hier wer, der den Boss bis jetzt nur einmal versucht hat. vor 5 minuten natürlich.
Geduld bewahren, und eine Aufklärung des bosses ala buffed geben. nun tritt der Bosskill ein, da auch die schüchternen Nichtssager die Anleitung fleißig belauscht haben.

Sollte sich jedoch keiner melden, was mache ich da?

1. PULLPULLPULL OGOGOG...Wipe miste....
2. Einen "lowie" (überwiegend blaues Gear, eventuell falsch gesockelt, total von den Hardcores verängstigt) heraussuchen und ihn im Whisper nach dem Boss fragen. Will Er/ sie Eine Bosserklärung haben (im Whisper sagt sichs leichter) Mache ich die ganze Bosserklärung, wie in dem Fall, als wenn sich einer melden würde.

Und das zwingende ergebnis nach höchstens 2-3 Wipes:

Bosskill lootverteilung marken abgreifen.

(und ein paar Kleineren Spielern durch das harte Wow Leben geholfen)

P.S.: Ich bin zu gut für diese Welt^^


----------



## Fizzwit (24. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung gehört wer sich bei der Lage im Moment in raids (abgesehen vlt. von Naxx) ohne komplett episches equip seiner Klasse und skillung wagt erschossen. Ich meine, es ist absolut kein Problem sich episches Equipment zu suchen. Paar mal pdc, dann random heros, dann die IC inis, erst normal dann hc. Dann sollte man locker gutes Equip für Ulduar+ haben. Nebenbei find ich persönlich es unverschämt, sich wenn man Zeit dazu hat nicht über die Bosse zu informieren. Wo liegt eigentlich das Problem dabei, wenn man einen Boss machen muss sich vorher kurz die Bosstaktik durchzulesen? Ich meine es ist ja nicht so, als ob jeder gezwungen wäre sich kurz nach dem Durchlesen des Questtexts im sns anzumelden. Man hat locker ne Stunde Zeit um, wenn man den Boss noch nicht gemacht hat alles akribisch zu planen und vorzubereiten. 
Mein Rat an alle Hobby-Raidleiter: Fragt einfach nach whispers ob jemand die Taktik nicht kennt. Egal wie viele oder wenige whispers kommen, ihr sagt, dass so viele kamen, dass ihr den Boss lieber im /p erklärt. Das macht ihr dann. Danach müsste jeder aufrecht gehende Sauerstoffatmer mit mehr als einer Gehirnzelle den Boss verstanden haben, auch wenn er sich schämt danach zun fragen.


----------



## Rodulf (24. Februar 2010)

naja so was passiert auch noch in Icc raids ...

heute mittag neue id und (rnd) einen mage eingeladen nachdem er beim trash vor dem ersten boss dann ehrfürchtig geworden ist fing er an zu mosern, das der dmg zu low sei und er keine lust hätte, sein schaden war zu dem zeitpunkt unterirdisch obwohl er gutes equip hatte ... darauf gab es den kick und nen ernsten whisper vom Raidlead, muss man sich ja nicht lange aufhalten mit sowas und bis Fauldarm kommen wir momentan ziemlich flüssig

kann also in jedem Conntent Bereich passieren


----------



## Medulla (24. Februar 2010)

Angeblich war ich gestern der einzige der Maly noch nicht gelegt hat... trotzdem wurde die flugphase voll verhauen, 3mal whipe, zuviel Schwund an Spielern und kein erfolg. Tja ärgerlich, war nach 20 anfragen das erste mal das ich in diesen weekly-raid eingeladen wurde, weil es eigentlich ab naxx-aufgaben immer heißt sry kein erfolg. kommst nicht mit.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub zwar nicht das das so war, aber ich find die Geschichte ganz witzig, auch gut erzählt.


----------



## WoWler24692 (24. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Daran liegt es selten. Ich war letzte Woche in einem random-pdk-raid. Raidleiter fragt wer die Bosse nicht kennt, keiner meldet sich... als es los geht bauen ein ganzer Haufen Leute Bockmist. Als wieder gefragt "Wer kennt den Raid nicht? Ich erkläre die Bosse gerne". Keiner meldet sich, das Spiel geh von vorn los. Entweder viele trauen sich nicht zuzugeben, dass sie es nicht kennen oder sie sind komplett lernresistent.
> 
> Auch interessant: ich habe schon 2 mal Leute gesehen, die das komplette T9-Set anhatten, aber ansonsten nur blaues und grünes Equip. Weiß jemand wie es dazu kommen kann? Handeln kann man die Marken ja eigentlich nicht und die Setteile auch nicht und ich kann man mir vorstellen, dass die Leute in geschätzt 80 Heroinis keine epischen Teile bekommen haben, die besser sind als blauer Questkram.



Vielleicht wussten sie nicht was Bedarf und Gier bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine das T9 Set kann man sich so lächerlich einfach zusammen farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (24. Februar 2010)

Wieder einer der nicht verstanden hat,dass das spielen können zählt und keine Klamotten


----------



## EisblockError (25. Februar 2010)

Ich geb euch einen Tipp:

Wenn ihr einen Raid Leitet, besteht auf TS!
(Bis auf alles was niedriger als pdk20er ist, da braucht man keinen TS bei der Raid weekly)

Denn wenn die Leute in den TS kommen, ist das schon ein gutes Zeichen, und man ist weniger gehemmt und ausserdem geht das erklären viel schneller.l


----------



## EisblockError (25. Februar 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ich mach die Weekly meist nur im 10er im 4-6 Bekannten und der rest rnd, weil man den Boss auch mit 5 leuten schaffen kann, wenn es sein muss.
> 
> 
> MfG



Jo, wir machen die Weekly auch immer nur so zu 5.-6.
Keine Lust randoms mitzunehmen^^


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

pff Flammenlevie.... =) WIe wärs wenn du dir 3 Freunde schnapst und den zu 4 legst? Aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit der Weekly...obwohl doch bei Malygos weil die LEute zu bläd waren die paar Tasten vom Drachen zu drücken.


----------



## j4ckass (25. Februar 2010)

Das ist kein Flame sondern ein leider richtige Leidensgeschichte. Ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert, aber wenn man mit Randoms geht besteht leider immer die Gefahr mit lauter Honks im Raid zu sein.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Als wieder gefragt "Wer kennt den Raid nicht? Ich erkläre die Bosse gerne". Keiner meldet sich, das Spiel geh von vorn los. Entweder viele trauen sich nicht zuzugeben, dass sie es nicht kennen oder sie sind komplett lernresistent.



Es gibt Raidleiter, die anstatt der Erklärung einfach einen Kick geben. 
Daher denke ich eher, daß sie sich nicht trauen. Hatte in ner Rnd 5er auch bei PDC-Champions die Situation... wurde dann angeflüstert, weil Kickangst bestand und habs dann per Flüstern fix erklärt.

Neulinge werden sehr schnell von "Alteingesessenen" (Char >10 Tage über 80 erfüllt bereits die Voraussetzung anscheinend) nicht normal auf Verbesserungen hingewiesen, sondern entweder direkt geflamet oder zumindest beleidigt.
Kein Wunder.

Betrifft neue Tanks noch weit mehr. Stell Dir mal vor, Du kommst mit 22k ub als Neuling(schon in non-hc getankt evtl) in ne hc ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit Glück sind Leute dabei, die nicht von der "gogogogogo"-Fraktion sind. In den meisten Fälle bekommen solche Tanks erstmal eine Welle der Enttäuschung ab.


----------



## Mäuserich (25. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> *Also wirklich an all die Raid-Schmarotzer, die sich hier auf Kosten anderer 10 Marken erschleichen wollen:*
> _1) Geht nicht in Raids, für die ihr nichtmal ansatzweise equipped seit!
> Die Weeklys sind in Naxx und Ulduar - ich hab selber grad nen Twink hochgespielt - durch PDC, die ICC-Inzen und das LFG-Tool ist es kein Problem sich auch als Feierabendspieler in 1-2 Wochen Ulduar taugliches Equip zu verdienen. ERST DANN macht man mit 9 oder 24 Anderen die Weekly._
> _
> ...


zu 1)

Der Flevi ist keine Herausfordrung, den mache ich dir auch mit einer Gruppe die sich nackt auszieht, denn wer halbwegs fahren kann bekommt kaum was ab und die Verwüster können dermassen weit schiessen das sie (clever gespielt) nicht im Ansatz gefahr laufen erwischt zu werden...

Für mich gilt eigendlich folgende Regel:
Weekly in Naxx und Ulduar -> ohne Anforderungen, nehm auch frisch 80er mit, da man meist so um die 2-3 Leute mit ordentlichem 232er Marken Gear + 1 mit richtig gutem Gear hat reissen die das eigendlich locker raus, sollte der XT weekly sein weise ich einige Range DDs expliziet an die Bomben zu machen weil sich meist keiner Zuständig fühlt
Weekly in PdK -> in der Suche schreibe ich immer das die Leute nen 220er Schnitt haben sollen, das überprüfe ich aber nicht weiter, es sei denn mir fällt irgendetwas besonders auf (typisches design einer green-Waffe z.B.)
Weekly in ICC -> 232er Schnitt, Sockel und Vz werden auch überprüft, da hab ich einfach keinen Bock jemanden zu schleifen...

zu 2)

Hier gebe ich dir Recht, Leute die keine Ahnung haben und es nicht sagen sind einfach grauenhaft!

Ich habe kein Problem damit jedem den Boss zu erklären (wobei mal eben nen Guide anschaun sicher nicht zu viel verlangt wäre) wenn er sich als unwissend outed. Aber dieses erstmal nen (beinahe?) wipe zu produzieren, da platzt mir echt der Kragen!

Besonders schlimm ist hier Ulduar: die Ini war noch nicht so "casual" wie PdK, entsprechend weniger wurde sie geraidet. Ich mache jede Woche mit 5 Chars die weekly und stelle immer wieder fest das schätzungsweise 30% der Leute in Ulduar einfach versagen...
Verwüster die rammend hinter dem Levi herfahren, kein Pyrit verschiessen oder all ihr Pyrit rausblasen ohne in Reichweite der Kanister zu fahren... ich erlebe es immer und immer wieder. Von mir kommt daher beim Start immer als Raidwarnung: "in die Verwüster nur erfahrene Leute"

---

Der Hammer den ich in der Weekly mal erleben durfte:

Es sollte Jaraxxus sein, ich lud wie oben beschrieben Leute und wir porteten. Mir fiehl ein DK mit 16k Leben auf, und sein Waffen-Design kam mir aus heros aufwärts nicht bekannt vor. Ich schaute mir den DK an: 60% grün rest blau (nicht hero 200er blau, sondern level 170er blau).
"Gut", dachte ich mir hast deinen sozialen Tag und schleifst den mit durch, wenn er den "Test" besteht. Ich poste also als Raidwarnung:
"ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht eucher Gear zu checken, habt ihr den 220er Schnitt und seid halbwegs gesocklt?"
Einige meldeten sich mit ja oder passt schon, aber kein Wort vom DK...
Daraufhin schrieb ich im Raidchat den DK mit Namen an ob das sein RP-Outfit sei. Es kam nur geblubber von wegen "ja frisch 80, aber wie soll man an equip kommen wenn einen keiner mitnimmt, bla, bla..." Er bekam von mir nur noch eine Erklärung das ich mich ungern belügen lassen und danach nen Kick.

Einfach nur dreist sowas...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Februar 2010)

Tja aus genau dem Grund macht kaum einer die Weekly im 25er.

Was da aus den Löchern gekrochen kommt, geht unter keine Kuhhaut.

Wir machen lieber die weekly mit 8 aus der als einen Random mitzunehmen, der dann am Ende 
noch Bedarf würfelt und die ganze Zeit nix gemacht hat - oder halt viel zu wenig.

Und nein, ich gebe Twinks keine Chance mehr - ich hab selbst genug. Trotzdem kann man sich
mal mit dem Char beschäftigen und man sollte wenigstens die ersten Bosse jeder Innie mal mit 
irgendwas gemacht haben.

Ich freue mich schon wenn ICC kommt. Dann werden viele mal keine 10 Freelootmarken kriegen.

Nicht das ich jemandem etwas nicht gönne, aber die Leute sind wirklich nicht mehr bereit, sich einmal
einzubringen. Char beherrschen, Chats mitlesen, Anweisungen befolgen - Fehlanzeige.

Und solche Leute *verdienen* keine Marken. Ende


----------



## Chakata (25. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben die Erfahreneren und der Raidleiter kapiert, dass einige den Encounter nicht kennen...



Sorry für diesen Flamethrad des TE habe ich kein Verständniss. Wer eröffnet den bitte ein Raid ohne ansatzweise Erfahrung als Raidleiter zu haben? Das noch Weekly. ich bitte euch, den Hardmode habt ihr doch "so erfahrenen" selbst aktiviert sonst niemand. Zweitens sollte man gerade bei der Weekly VIEL erklären und ansagen. Wem das zu lange dauert der soll doch bitte seinen eigenen Raid machen.

Wofür ist den diese "Weekly" wie ihr sie nennt? Na? Jaaaa ... für NEUE Spieler ohne Erfahrung die diesen Content nicht kennen und eine Chance bekommen sollen ihn zu sehen. Motiviert werden die "so erfahrenen" mit den billigen 5 Marken damit sie ihren Hintern in die Ini bewegen.

Die eigentlichen Schmarotzer seit ihr, die sich die "Erfahrenen" nennen und mal eben in 20min die Marken abstauben wollen ohne Rücksicht auf die Spieler für die diese Quest eingeführt wurde.

Das einzige worauf man achten muss ist bloss das man nicht von irgendwelchen Twinks verarscht wird sondern wirklich paar Plätze mit neuen unerfahrenen Spielern besetzt. Eventuell sind die unerfahren und hinken ein wenig aber das können auch durchaus Leute mit Potenzial sein für die eigene Gilde wer weiss. Wenn ich sicher bin da verarscht mich ein Twink der eh nur afk ist den kick ich 65sekunden bevor der Boss für die Weekly fällt und fertig. Thema durch.



Ich habe fertig


----------



## Natural62 (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Raid sich auflöst ist das immer noch das Problem des Raidleiters. Er stellt den Raid zusammen, er trägt die Verantwortung, kein anderer.


----------



## WotanGOP (25. Februar 2010)

Das Thema lautet ja "Weekly Raid Schmarotzer. Nun, Schmarotzer gibt es überall, so auch bei WoW. Und Random wird man fast immer welche dabei haben, egal ob daily Hero, AK oder Weekly, egal ob 10er oder 25er. Es wird immer jemanden geben, der sich ziehen läßt, aus Faulheit. Warum selbst was tun, wenn andere das schon machen? Nur so sind DDs mit ICC-Equip erklärbar, die weniger Schaden machen, als Tanks. Es wird auch fast immer jemanden geben, der z.B. auf die gefrorenen Kugeln Bedarf macht, während die anderen Gier drücken. Auch das ist Schmarotzertum. Bei Thoravon und Emalon wird es auch immer genug geben, die nicht auf die Kugeln oder Diener umschwenken. Die anderen machen schon, wieso soll man da auch selbst richtig spielen?

Da hilft nur eins: Der Raidleiter muß durchgreifen!

WoW ist leider ein viel zu genaues Abbild unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Regine55 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich als "Random-Raidleiter" für die Weekly achte bei Naxx oder Ulduar Null! auf das Equip und den GS. Ist auch völlig belanglos ob der der Boss 10 sec früher fällt oder auch nicht. Jedoch bei Malygos(kann man drüber streiten) und vorallem bei Icc wird nen Gearcheck gemacht, weil man einfach nicht da alle durch ziehen kann. Ob jmd voll blau equippt ist ist doch voll wayne bei den low Bossen in Naxxun d Ulduar. Genauso Ak10er. Solange nicht alle Ilvl200 haben geht das alles. Ich denk einige müssen einfach das alles bissl lockerer angehn. Dann stimmt das Klima auch wieder


----------



## Natural62 (25. Februar 2010)

Weil ich hier gerade noch ein wenig gelesen habe. Diese ganzen Beleidigungen "Honks", "Deppen""Schmarotzer" --> Titel etc. Welch ein Armutszeugnis, Kinder. Die wahren Deppen seid ihr. Wenn ihr sozial so am Ende seid, dass ihr es nichtmal packt zwischenmenschlich zu kommunizieren ist das wohl euer Problem. Wenn man Random geht muss man damit rechnen, dass Leute mitkommen wollen, die noch nicht viel Erfahrung und noch nicht so gutes Equip in Wow haben. Und wer in nem random 25er Raid meint er müsse nichts erklären, dem ist auch nichtmehr zu helfen. In einem Randomraid muss man in der Regel IMMER erklären und wenn man gleich vor Raidbeginn fragt, ob jemand den Boss nicht kennt und klarmacht, dass man gerne bereit ist für neulinge den Boss zu erklären, dann ist das in der Regel auch kein problem. Aber wenn alle GS>Hirn-Markenjunkies lospreschen wie die Besenkten würde ich als Neuling auch die klappe halten.

Abgesehen davon, ein 25er Raid, der beim Levi "ausversehen" den HM auslöst. *hust* Da kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass keiner einen Plan hat. Und wer ist nun der wirkliche Depp, der neuling, der nichtmal weiß, was ein HM ist oder der "Pro", der es weiß aber ihn dennoch auslöst bzw. auslösen lässt ohne was zu sagen? Wer ist dann zu feige oder schüchtern im Raidchannel den Mund aufzumachen? Aber dann bei Buffed über ein bisschen über Casuals ablästern um sich selber besser zu fühlen.

Achja und wer dann wirklich nicht den Mumm hat einen Raid ordentlich zu leiten, der schreibt einfach "2/ Lfm weekly levi 25er, Eq Check dala mitte" und macht sich damit lächerlich.


----------



## Dark Guardian (25. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dich verstehen. Ehrlich. Aber es gibt auch einen anderen "Blickwinkel".

Z.B. waren wir neulich mit 5 Leuten aus der Gilde in einem Random AK 25 Raid, 2 Leute davon waren unterequipped. Derjenige aus unserer Gilde der uns 3 weitere eingelden hat meinte "das kriegen wir schon hin". Wir kannten den Bosss nicht, leider musste alles SO SCHNELL gehen das keiner auch nur 2 Sekunden Zeit hatte kurz das wichtigste in den Chat zu schreiben.

Naja, nach 2 Whipes löste sich der Raid auf. Das lag aber weniger an uns - wir lebten als DDs als einige wenige der letzten. Hät ich das rechtzeitig gemerkt und auf Bär gewechselt (war mit Tankspec als Katze dabei) hätten wir, als die "Obervollnoobs" wie im Chat betitelt warscheinlich noch am längsten durchgehalten.

Warum wurde gerade auf uns rumgehackt? Weil wir ALS EINZIGE VORHER gefragt hatten ob jemand schnell das wichtigste erklären kann. Bei Äußerungen wie "omfg, der boss ist doch so mega simpel" glaube ich kaum das eine Erklärung viel Zeit gekostet hätte. Und offentsichtlich wussten ja noch mehr Leute nicht was sie da taten.

Fazit: Für einen ach-so-simplen Boss kurz eine Erklärung raushauen ist zu viel verlangt - dann aber nich whipen wollen. Ist auch irgendwie sinnlos. Sich selber Informieren? Kein Problem! Wenn denn die Zeit dazu da ist und man nicht innerhalb von 2 Minuten vom Questen in AK 25 landet und nen Bereitschaftschek vor sich hat (da auf nein zu klicken hat auch keinen Zweck, Tank pullt trotzdem).

Ist genauso ein scheiß wie das was der TE erlebt hat. Ich will damit nur sagen das man nicht alles so pauschalisieren sollte wie er es mit seinem Thread tut.



> Aber wenn alle GS>Hirn-Markenjunkies lospreschen wie die Besenkten würde ich als Neuling auch die klappe halten.



Das ist der Punkt warum meine Freundin sich nur noch in gildeninterne Raids traut. Dort gibt es kein Gemecker, Bosse werden vorher sehr ausführlich erklärt und ab und an machen selbst die erfahrenen Leute Fehler ohne dies auf die "neuen" zu schieben. Das einzige Problem ist dabei nur das die Gilde nicht groß genug ist um alle Ids intern machen zu können. 

Fazit 2: "Highspeedichwillepixxxxundgsvon10kspacken" können anderen Leuten gehörig das Spiel verderben. Dabei spielen wir nicht einmal schlecht. Neulich bei unseren ersten PDK10 Run waren wir mit unter den besten obwohl wir vorher nur 1x Naxx10 von innen gesehen haben. Es können also auch ohne 4k - 5k Gearscore gute Spieler dahinter stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (25. Februar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Ich habe mit meinem Gearscore von <4000 mehr Ahnnung und Spielverständnis als so mancher Nap mit >5,4k, und mache sowieso mehr Schaden".
> 
> Selber Schuld, wenn man jeden Idioten nach dem Motto free for all mitnimmt.




Hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht und darüber nachgedacht, dass verschiedene Addons den Gearscore
unterschiedlich auswerfen?

Ich hab das mal getan und war bass erstaunt:

Bei wowheros.com kriege ich einen Gearscore von rd. 2,6k ausgewiesen, während ich ingame einen Gearscore
von knapp unter 5k sehen kann.

Also nicht einfach auf Grund einer Aussage über Gearscore anfangen zu flamen.


----------



## campino76 (25. Februar 2010)

OT: weekly in PDK?! Sowas gibts? Hab bisher nur Ulduar, Naxx, Maly und Obsi gehabt... bzw. die ICC weekly, aber PDK wär mir neu.


----------



## zakuma (25. Februar 2010)

Levi kann mana uch mit schlechterem gear machen dort zählt nur mehr oder minder die erfahrung und natürlich nicht den HM starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (25. Februar 2010)

Naja, alles nix ungewöhnliches. U25, das verrückte Auto. Keiner stackt Saronit. Oder irgendjemand spricht den falschen Typen an. Ehmja, kann passieren. Bei meinem erstenmal im BT hab ich auch Akama angequasselt und direkt das Event gestartet... upps SHit happenz!
Naxx, Flickwerk oder Razuvius. Ok. bei Raze ist es besser wenn wenigstens zwei den Kampf kennen - diejenigen die übernehmen. Pdk, Lord Jarraxxus. Naja, da ist es schon angebracht wenigstens episch ausgestattet und zumindest soviel Schaden rauszuhauen als der Tank, besser mehr. 
Den absoluten Vogel abgeschossen haben allerdings die Leute bei der ICC-Lord-Jarraxxus-Weekly, die offensichtlich gedacht haben, dass bloss weil es Weekly ist jeder [Insert-Random-Flame-here] reinstoffeln kann. Inkl. nicht-crit-immunem-tank.

Auch wenns nur schwer zu glauben ist: aber es gibt tatsächlich Dinge in WoW, die man nicht mit dem grünen Gammel-Equip vom leveln schafft. Klar, es gibt immer Leute, die einen ziehen, nur sollte man das nicht so schamlos ausnutzen. Das vermiest einem echt die Laune und die Leute werden sich Euch merken. Dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man hinterher nirgends mehr reinkommt - aber dann hilft euch ja flamen und whinen.

Was mir allerdings noch viel mehr auf die Neven geht, als die Leute, die ihr Equip und Ihr Können falsch einschätzen, sind die Leute, die Ihre IDs verchecken und dann nach minutenlangen pooort plx!!11elf geschrei feststellen, dass sie ja "irgendwoher" ID haben *DING* Gratz. Ihr habt einen Platz auf meiner Liste......


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Februar 2010)

Gibt ne einfache Lösung ... kein TS .. kein Raid .. auch nicht 15 min Levi umhauen. Wer keinen Bock hat sich für 15 min die Höhrer auszusetzen, fliegt.

Wir fragen auch nicht, ob jemand den Boss net kennt (welcher Neuling traut sich da "hier" zu rufen, auch net viele), sondern erklären immer kurz den Boss und teilen ein, wer macht was. Das dauert im TS max. 5 oder 6. min und da traut sich auch mal wer ne Nachfrage, weil die Stimme kann bei 25 Leuten eh kaum einer nem Char zuordnen.

Hat immer gefunzt bisher.


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2010)

Doofe Frage, aber warum ausgerechnet 25er?
Weekly = Marken abstauben. Der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes ist nunmal die 10er Variante.


----------



## buffsplz (25. Februar 2010)

> Der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes ist nunmal die 10er Variante



Ja, aber wenn ich in der Woche z.B. Ulduar 10 Id habe weil wir Hardmodes gegangen sind, geh ich eben 25er. Oder im PdK umgekehrt, da hab ich meist ID, da geh ich 10er. Deshalb geht man auch manchmal Naxx25 Weekly machen, weil der beste Kumpel dessen Twink man pushen will, grad 10er ID hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2010)

Ah, das klingt logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little-Zero (25. Februar 2010)

Leonyja schrieb:


> TROTZDEM hab ich keine Ahnung von Ulduar, Maxxramas usw.... was ich damit sagen will: Gearscore und Recount (DpS) sagen NICHTS über das können und (noch wichtiger) das WISSEN eines Spielers aus.



wenn der erste verwüster 30mio dmg macht und du nur 2mio dann sagt das recount in diesem falle ALLES über dich bzw weiß man das du scheisse bist und den verwüster nicht zu bedienen weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic
leute direkt kicken die negativ auffallen, weckt die anderen lappen schnell auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal abgesehen das man Flame Leviathan locker zu 10machen kann im 25er aber das habt ihr net von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (25. Februar 2010)

ärgerlich, aber kommt vor. ich würde auch den gearcheck in dala fahren um so etwas in zukunft zu vermeiden. die erfolge ("wer hat boss 3 schon mal gelegt?") bei 25 leuten zu prüfen ist zu aufwendig. da würde ich ggf. vor beginn nochmal dirket und nett fragen ob sich alle auskennen oder ob ihr nochmal kurz erklären sollt.

in den 5er-(heroischen)-instanzen bin ich übrigens manchmal der schmarotzer. mein equip ist noch nicht so toll, dafür kenne ich mich in allen instanzen sehr gut aus. gab noch nie theater mit meinem IL von 163 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich glaube dass know-how viel ausmacht, aber die großen raidinstanzen kann man natürlich mit blauem krempel nicht bestreiten, da gebe ich dem TE schon recht.


----------



## PalaBubble (25. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Wofür ist den diese "Weekly" wie ihr sie nennt? Na? Jaaaa ... für NEUE Spieler ohne Erfahrung die diesen Content nicht kennen und eine Chance bekommen sollen ihn zu sehen.



Unwissenheit ist kein Entschuldigung für begangene Fehler.
Selbst wenn ich noch nie in Ulduar gewesen bin...wenn ich seh Weekly=Levi dann schau ich halt worums da so grob geht bevor ich in nen Raid geh. 
Es ist halt ein Unterschied zwischen "keine Erfahrung" und "keine Ahnung". Und wenn man nicht dazu kommt sich was durchzulesen oder net weis wo (kaum vorstellbar bei den vielen Internetseiten) bitte ich halt VOR dem Pull um eine kurze Erklärung in paar Sätzen(wenn man deswegen nen Raidkick kriegt sind es die Leute eh nicht Wert mit ihnen zu raiden)...

Und vorallem kann man net erwarten, dass man nur weil man neu ist mit grün-blauem Gear überall durchgeschleift wird...!


so bitte...du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (25. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> _1) Geht nicht in Raids, für die ihr nichtmal ansatzweise equipped seit!
> Die Weeklys sind in Naxx und Ulduar - ich hab selber grad nen Twink hochgespielt - durch PDC, die ICC-Inzen und das LFG-Tool ist es kein Problem sich auch als Feierabendspieler in 1-2 Wochen Ulduar taugliches Equip zu verdienen. ERST DANN macht man mit 9 oder 24 Anderen die Weekly._
> _
> 2) Noch schlimmer - wenn ihr noch nie bei dem Boss wart - macht euch VORHER mit der Taktik vertraut!
> ...




*So, das is teilweise gut zusammengefasst, leider nur teilweise:*

Ich stimme dir in Punkt 1 und 2 zu, aber leider werde ich selbst dumm angemacht, hatte grade ne WoW-Pause hinter mir und eben auf LEvel 8 gelevelt. Wenn man zuvor sagt, dass man die Bosse noch nie gemacht hat, wirst du gekickt und auf die Igno gepackt, da interessiert es die Leute nicht ob du dich im Inet über die Bosse informiert hast oder nicht. Oder wenn man doch mal mitdarf, wird man blöd angemacht, weil noch das ein oder andere 200er Teil angelegt ist. Und da ich ja Mage spiele bekomme ich auch Sprüche ab wie "Omfg, zockst eh nur Mage wegen Imbaclass" und so.
Und DAS kotzt mich richtig an, zu mal ich in Classic Zeite bei AQ40 dabei war und auch in BC einer der ersten auf dem Server war der Arthas down hatte. Aber meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard mit WotLk eh einen rückschritt gemacht, deswegen hab ich auch erst später angefangen auf 80 zu leveln. Hoffe dass Cataclysm besser wird... aber ich schweife ja schon wieder vom Thema ab...

Und zu deiner "Konsequenz": Absoluter Schwachsinn. Such dir einfach Leute denen du einigermaßen Skill zutraust und die du kennst, also aus der Gilde oder so. Erfolgs-Check kannst du sowieso vergessen, da es zu viele Twinks gibt. Und Gearscore sagt einfach nicht alles, denn weißt du ob die, die in deiner Weekly "Scheiße gebaut" haben auch schlechter Equipt waren? Vielleicht waren es ja auch die "besser" equipten Leute. Von dem her, Gearscore genau so Schwachsinn wie der Erfolgs-Check. 
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (25. Februar 2010)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> dachte wow währe soooooooooo leicht alle laufen mit mindest ful t9 oder höher rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab ich auch immer gedacht das man alle schaffen würde egal wie... das ist ja alles sooo leicht man braucht gar keine Taktik mehr... ach was sag ich mit Gearscore 5500 ist das ja eh alles Onehit und habt ihr auch das Problem das ihr nicht wisst wohin mit den Frostmarken?! Ey, schlimm sag ich euch ich hab die mittlerweile schon in Heldentumembleme umgetauschz, um die Edelsteine, die man dafür bekommt beim NPC für Gold zu verkaufenAch WoW ist sooooo blöd, einfach ein Scheißspiel, aber weil ich auch so dumm bin spiel ich's halt weiter, auch wenn's mir kein Spaß macht, es kostet Geld! Also muss es ja was cooles sein! ;DLeute jetzt mal Ernsthaft WARUM SPIELT IHR WOW?! um wie ein Roboter i-welche dinge zu erledigen?! Genießt doch einfach mal den Spaß am Spiel (und wenn ihr nur bei Sonnenuntergang in Beutebucht angelt)... aber hört auf euch darüber zu beschweren, das ihr das Spiel nicht ,,spielt" sonder ,,abarbeitet"


----------



## Pennsylvania (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem zum Glück noch nie =)


----------



## Doenerman (25. Februar 2010)

Miniminimi


----------



## Sengor (25. Februar 2010)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> dachte wow währe soooooooooo leicht alle laufen mit mindest ful t9 oder höher rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt aber manche schaffen selbst das nicht..^^


----------



## Skyko (25. Februar 2010)

Hi

Is doch egal ob man den Boss kennt oder nicht,aber mann sollte sich nicht so dumm anstellen und mit dem verwüstes z.b in meleerange fahren oder einfach 
dumm auf die Attacken klicken

1. Gs ist totaler Müll.
2.Auf Recount braucht man garnicht zu gucken wenns ein movementboss ist.

Das beste beispiel war gestern bei mir in der Gruppe, ich habe eine Tora Gruppe aufgebaut und es meldete sich ein schurke (Blau/grün eq mit 4-5 pdk 10er items)hab mir gedacht, naja ziehen wir den mal mit.Aber was ist passiert? ich dacht mein Recount spinnt, er war vor icc equipten Spieler mit 6,1k dps und nein mein recount war nicht buggy es wurde von mehreren spielern auch im chat gepostet.


----------



## viehdieb (25. Februar 2010)

Der Flammenleviathan verleitet einen dazu zu denken, dass er freelot ist. Dies liegt daran, dass wenn man ihn ein paar mal gelegt hat, er auch tatsächlich freeloot ist. Man kann den im 25er ja relativ locker zu 8. machen.

Wenn man allerdings Leute dabei hat, die den Boss nicht kennen, dann müssen sich diese erst an diesen gewöhnen. Das ist übrigens bei jedem Boss so, wenn man nicht weiß was man zu tun hat, dann stirbt man (die Gruppe) eben. Ohne Teamspeak kann dies ein ganz schön zähes Abenteuer werden. Sprich man muss mit den Leuten reden, dann geht das auch mit blau equippten, sofern diese sich auch was sagen lassen.

Flammenleviathan ist zwar alter Kontent, aber nicht so ganz ohne wenn man mit dem Boss und der Mechanik keine Erfahrung hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Februar 2010)

Der Thread belegt super, warum es zu der Gearscore - Seuche gekommen ist. Wegen solcher Idioten wie deinem Fahrer gibt es immer wieder Leute, die nur die besten Leute dabei haben wollen und darum auch die Equipanforderungen für den Raid so hochsetzen, so dass Leute, die theoretisch gut genug wären und auch den Skill inkl nötiges Equip haben auf der Strecke bleiben.

Ich habe weder was gegen Leute, die nicht so gut sind, noch gegen Leute mit nicht so gutem Equip. Aber wirklich schlimm sind die Leute, die grenzdebil mitgehen, auf nix hören, was erfahrene Leute ihnen sagen und während sie die Items leechen noch fernsehen, ein neues Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen, mit xy im ICQ chatten. WWI. Ich jedenfalls fühle mit dir - lieber TE. Früher hätte es so was nicht gegeben, da es dort wirklich auf Skill ankam. Leider führt die "Casualisierung" des Games dazu, dass es immer mehr dumme und lernresistente, nein unwillige Leute züchtet, die einem den Spass am Spiel in Randomgruppen nehmen. (Und nein at Flamefraktion. Ich werd mir ganz sicher nicht für jeden meiner Twinks einen Raid suchen und ja ich habe mit meinem Main einen Raid. *g*)

Wenn man denn einen Encounter nicht kennt, fragt man doch vorher nach der Taktik bzw laesst sich von dem RL eine Position in dem Raid zuweisen, die keine grosse Kenntnis über Klasse, Encounter etc. benötigt. Tja, aber die Zeiten sind seit WOtl halt vorbei. :-)


----------



## Karius (25. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> *Also wirklich an all die Raid-Schmarotzer, die sich hier auf Kosten anderer 10 Marken erschleichen wollen:*
> ...
> Also Konsequenz - so blöd ich das auch selber finde: *Nächste Woche Gearscore und Erfolgs-Check in Dala-Mitte Pflicht für die Weekly!*



Schön fände ich es zumindest beim WoW spielen von Westerwelle Polemik über die gemeinen Sozialschmarozer verschont zu werden. 
Warum machen wir es nicht gleich wie die FDP? Marken gibts nur noch für Besserraider. Casuals haben so überhaupt keinen Anreiz mehr das Spiel zu spielen und alle sind glücklich? (wirklich?)


----------



## Sethclaw (25. Februar 2010)

Für owas lohnts sich halt gearcheck zumachn, wenn weekly is mach ich generell gearcheck & acm , denn ohne gibs kein invite


----------



## madmurdock (25. Februar 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Für owas lohnts sich halt gearcheck zumachn, wenn weekly is mach ich generell gearcheck & acm , denn ohne gibs kein invite



Gearcheck und Achievementcheck bringt in dem Falle leider gar nix. Die Bosse gehen ja trotzdem down, auch wenn nur 4 5 Leute Plan davon haben. Durch das Gearscaling gibt es schon Vids, indem ein Hunter Levi 10er alleine gepackt hat. die 5 6 Leute, die null Plan hatten, haben nach ner Zeit dann das Gear und auch das Achievement, was aber halt n Scheiss darüber aussagt, ob sie den Encounter verstanden haben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Februar 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> naja, dann gibt's immer wieder ein paar, die ihren mund nicht aufbringen. sei's aus feigheit oder sonst was. was kann da der raidleiter dafür?
> ich hab's noch nie erlebt im raid, dass jmd geflamt wurde, weil er um eine bosserklärung gebeten hat. auch wenn's nur ne kurze einweisung in seine aufgabe war. klar, manchmal kommt kurz gemoser auf, aber das unterbindet die raidleitung einfach.



gemosert wird immer. meist von Leuten, die nicht in der Lage sind sich auf 1-2 andere Spieler einzustellen, geschweige denn auf 24 gleichzeitig


----------



## youngceaser (25. Februar 2010)

für flamenlevi brauch man ja auch das wahnsinnige gear auserdem sollte der raidleiter entscheiden wenn er mitnehmen will und nicht der wo mit will


----------



## Kawock (25. Februar 2010)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> dachte wow währe soooooooooo leicht alle laufen mit mindest ful t9 oder höher rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das dachte ich auch gestern, als wir Obsi 25 mit drei Drachen versucht haben. Alle: "Jaaa, kennen wir, ist doch leicht." oder "Für Obsi TeamSpeak?". - Da frag ich mich als Raidleiter, wieso kriegen es genug Leute hin in der Flammenwand stehen zu bleiben bzw. sich nicht zwei Schritte nach vorne zu bewegen. Der geilste Kommentar gestern war: "Ja, aber wenn ich mich nicht bewege gehen meine DPS weg.". o.O*

Ich bin sicherlich der letzte der jemand wegen mangelndem Equip nicht mitnimmt (ausser ICC). Aber dann soll man doch wenigstens ins TeamSpeak kommen ("Headset kaputt!"), Leute, hören alleine reicht schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmt euch ein Herz und macht es den Leuten die es bereits können nicht so schwer und nehmt Verbesserungen / Anleitungen etc. an, wenn es dann nicht klappt -> Shit Happens. 

Wir haben alle mal auf Level 1 angefangen!


----------



## Rabaz (25. Februar 2010)

Für mich sind die meisten hier Schizos, ihr habt Bewusstseinsspaltung. Auf der einen Seite rumnölen, alles zu leicht, bla bla Levi freeloot - und auf der anderen Seite den gearchecker raushängen lassen. Also WAS denn nun ??? 

Hey mit meiner 80-jährigen geh- und sehbehinderten Tante Gerda mach ich das doch solo oder bzw. zu zweit.....aber jemand mitnehmen der so asozial ist irgendwas unterhalb von itemlevel 230 zu tragen ? Nööö das geht ja garnicht.

Und klemmt euch mal das scheinheilige Geschwätz von wegen man solle einfach sagen wenn man was nicht kennt, hey sowas soll es ja geben, solche exotischen Menschen die wow noch als Spiel (ihr erinnert euch dunkel ?) betrachten. Tatsache ist aber dass man sobald man sowas sagt zu 70% gar keine Antwort mehr bekommt und zu 29,5% ne Absage. Also halten die Leute das Maul und versuchen irgendwie mit durch zu schwimmen, aber daran sind sie nicht selber schuld, sie haben nur einfach kaum eine andere Wahl. 

Das liegt aber nicht an ihnen sondern an EUCH. IHR seid die wahren Schmarotzer und Asis, denn IHR habt dem Spiel den Charme genommen den es mal hatte, und IHR begegnet euren Mitspielern nicht mehr mit Toleranz und Interesse an der Person oder sonstwas, sondern nur noch mit dem Anspruch auf Leistung.


----------



## Tamirbankatu (25. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sorry für diesen Flamethrad des TE habe ich kein Verständniss. Wer eröffnet den bitte ein Raid ohne ansatzweise Erfahrung als Raidleiter zu haben?



Lies den von dir zitierten Satz nochmal und dann erklär mir bitte, wo da steht, dass der Raidleiter keine Erfahrung hatte?



Chakata schrieb:


> Wofür ist den diese "Weekly" wie ihr sie nennt? Na? Jaaaa ... für NEUE Spieler ohne Erfahrung die diesen Content nicht kennen und eine Chance bekommen sollen ihn zu sehen. Motiviert werden die "so erfahrenen" mit den billigen 5 Marken damit sie ihren Hintern in die Ini bewegen.



Hab ich kein Problem mit, wenn jemand über die Weekly das erste mal in die Instanz kommt, oder Twinks ausgestattet werden... aber wenn man da neu ist sollte man sich auch entsprechend etwas vorbereiten (Guides lesen, vielleicht etwas Buff-Food um sein schlechteres Equip auszugleichen,...).
Und dann bitte auch so ehrlich sein mal zu Fragen, wenn man was nicht weis - ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass jemanden die Boss-Erklärung verweigert wurde. Aber wenn sogar gefragt wird "Kennt jemand den Boss nicht"... und einhelliges Schweigen herrscht... was bitte soll man da tun?



Chakata schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Schmarotzer seit ihr, die sich die "Erfahrenen" nennen und mal eben in 20min die Marken abstauben wollen ohne Rücksicht auf die Spieler für die diese Quest eingeführt wurde.


Ich glaube du hast die Bedeutung des Wortes "Schmarotzer" nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## Natural62 (26. Februar 2010)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> Lies den von dir zitierten Satz nochmal und dann erklär mir bitte, wo da steht, dass der Raidleiter keine Erfahrung hatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Raidleiter LEITET den Raid, er trägt die Verantwortung.

Und immernoch bleibt die Frage, wie du als ach so erfahrener Spieler es nicht gecheckt hast, dass alle Türme stehen gelassen wurden und ihr in den HM gerasselt seid. Genauso wie der ach so erfahrene Raidleiter.


----------



## Neother (26. Februar 2010)

_Also zum ersten ich hasse dieses GS gezeugs denn es sagt nicht aus wie der Spieler ist. Habe oft genug gesehen die hatten mehr GS wie ich und wahren mindestens genau so Planlos wie manch Leute bei Dir.
 Auf das Brainscore kommt es einfach an denn wenn die Leute reagiert bzw sich Informiert hätten wäre es nicht soweit gekommen. 

 So nun zu Deiner Story, das ist echt hart. Aber man kann sich ja vorher schon mal den ein oder anderen anschauen um zu sehen ob das passen könnte. Wenn man der Raidleiter ist. 
 Das was mir sauer aufgeschlagen hat ist
Zitat: _ _"Die Weeklys sind in Naxx und Ulduar - ich hab selber grad nen Twink hochgespielt - durch PDC, die ICC-Inzen und das LFG-Tool ist es kein Problem sich auch als Feierabendspieler in 1-2 Wochen Ulduar taugliches Equip zu verdienen. ERST DANN macht man mit 9 oder 24 Anderen die Weekly. "
Zitat ende.

Öhm das will ich sehen wie Du bei einem Feierabendspieler einen Twink in 1-2 Wochen von 0 auf 80 und dann Ulduar tauglich machst.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen: Es ist nur ein Spiel. Ruhe bewahren, Schock bekämpfen und wieder von vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Februar 2010)

mir isses doch rille ob ich leute mitziehe oder nicht.
die meisten machen doch sowieso noch net mal mehr dmg als mein Tank aber naja...
Wir ziehen unsere G-Mitglieder auch durch die weeklys.. bis zu 5 die ienfach afk stehn und der rest macht den rest, is völlig normal


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Februar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mir isses doch rille ob ich leute mitziehe oder nicht.
> die meisten machen doch sowieso noch net mal mehr dmg als mein Tank aber naja...
> Wir ziehen unsere G-Mitglieder auch durch die weeklys.. bis zu 5 die ienfach afk stehn und der rest macht den rest, is völlig normal


/signed
Ulduar 10er kannste auch mit 6 afklern machen..


----------

